# Yorkshire



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm trying to learn...............Yorkshire. So far, no good. I will try to write a paragraph right now:

I m trying to learn a bit o' Yorkshire, but I'm only just starting to speak i'. I have my doubts, but I hope tha' has same advice for me. I love cats an that's th' reason I am here, and th' reason tha'rt here. Of course, I can't speak it the moment I try, but th' accent and th' ways, and OH! Ugh! I don't even know the word for some words. Any advice tha' would give me is to be appreciated!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

That's 'Farmer Speak' what you typed.

There are many different accents and variations of English words and Pronunciations across Yorkshire.

This may be of some help,

_Yorkshire dialect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

As someone from Yorkshire and born here your post made me smile. I certainly don't talk like that!


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Buy the James Herriot DVDs and you will get a fair sample of broad Yorkshire dialect. The one thing I do seem to hear all over Yorkshire is the uh sound being pronounced as a short oo. So much will become mooch, but with a very short oo.

I love Yorkshire, and the various accents and dialects. Don't worry, you will learn to understand it soon enough, I am from the Netherlands, and only visit Yorkshire on holidays every now and then, and I can, by now, understand most of it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Buy the James Herriot DVDs and you will get a fair sample of broad Yorkshire dialect.


the entire show 
is available on Netflix too.


----------



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, YAY! Thanks so much, guys!


----------

